# Any Plumbers here?



## pegsy (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi guys, looking at emmigrating under the skilled migration and wanted to get an idea on current work, pay and requirements etc. ie am i required to complete a course or will my qualification in the uk i hold be sufficient? obv quite new to this so appreciate any info. 

thanks

Rich


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

pegsy said:


> Hi guys, looking at emmigrating under the skilled migration and wanted to get an idea on current work, pay and requirements etc. ie am i required to complete a course or will my qualification in the uk i hold be sufficient? obv quite new to this so appreciate any info.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Rich


Hi Rich and seeing no Plumbers have come along, a bit of a guide for you;
. work opportunities really depend on where you are and whilst the building industry has dropped off some over the last year, there's been quite a bit of major water infrastructure projects on the go, desalination and recycling etc.
Also some big resource projects in early planning /construction stages if prepared to be away from major cities.

Not sure on what current award rates are for Plumbers, possibly somewhere about $25-30/hr. though could be that in higher demand areas, above award rates are paid and in more remote areas and on major projects, higher again payments could occur, even over $40/h, they being subject to what is negotiated.

Plumbers are among a few trades where licensing is required, that administered state by state and so it does make it a bit tricky for those trades people to immigrate, a preparedness to accept the bare minimum award rate initially being necessary.

It is actually a two or if you like possibly a three step approach to have your UK qualifications accepted.
1. Assessment - Trades Recognition Australia - Home
2. Once a Visa has been granted and a move to Australia made, the getting of and Australian Trade Recognition Certificate in conjunction with
State Licensing requirements which may involve the two steps of a short course on Australian regulations and a period of work under supervision, there being slight variations state to state.
Details via. A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information

There have just been the latest immigration changes announced and put on Department of Immigration & Citizenship and I've put a Sticky Thread at the top of the Visas & Immigration section with all changes linked and some summary comments - http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/3493-diac-new-gsm-plan-priorities.html .

You ought to have a read of them and more information on immigration generally in that section, a better place for queries not to be overlooked for as long.


----------

